# Barking on Command!!!



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a 24 week old pup, he picks up very well on commands, my biggest hurdle is trying to teach him to bark on command. I've tried the whole "get something that gets him very excited and say the command till he does the behavior". He LOVES the tennis ball and I bounce it around, try to get him excited and all that but he does EVERYTHING he knows (to try to get the ball) but he does not bark at all! I'm just lef tjumpign around saying the command trying to get him excited for about 35 minutes and to a certain point he just sits down and patiently waits. He barks rarely, only when he needs to (if he hears a weird noise outside or something, usually in the middle of the night). I really want to teach him how to bark on command, any tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dial in and take advantage of the times he does bark.....

I'd do that with my pups and when they would bark I'd reinforce with "speak" and a hand signal like a duck quacking ( whatever hand signal you choose if any)......lots of egging on and all that good stuff....I'd bark with 'em to keep the excitement and barking going.....didn't take long....dogs do know how to bark...LOL
Seize the moment.......and make sure this is what you want.

SuperG


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bark in his face. I'm serious. 

If that doesn't work then back tie him to a tree and tease him with a toy. 

Of course when he barks you need to click/mark the behavior. 

If that doesn't work then return your dog for being defective.


----------



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> Bark in his face. I'm serious.
> 
> If that doesn't work then back tie him to a tree and tease him with a toy.
> 
> ...


hahaha I've tried the whole tie him to a tree and excite him, he gets excited then just takes a seat and watches me act a fool trying to make him bark.


----------



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Dial in and take advantage of the times he does bark.....
> 
> I'd do that with my pups and when they would bark I'd reinforce with "speak" and a hand signal like a duck quacking ( whatever hand signal you choose if any)......lots of egging on and all that good stuff....I'd bark with 'em to keep the excitement and barking going.....didn't take long....dogs do know how to bark...LOL
> Seize the moment.......and make sure this is what you want.
> ...


problem is, it's usually in the middle of the night, I'm already in bed and by time I hear him bark and I jump out of my bed, he's already done.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't just tie him and then dance around like a crazy person. Take a tug and wiggle it in his face and when he goes to bite it, yank it away. Frustrate him.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

LingLing said:


> hahaha I've tried the whole tie him to a tree and excite him, he gets excited then just takes a seat and watches me act a fool trying to make him bark.



Maybe you own the 'barkless" variant GSD.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

LingLing said:


> problem is, it's usually in the middle of the night, I'm already in bed and by time I hear him bark and I jump out of my bed, he's already done.



bark in bed.....

SuperG


----------



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperG said:


> bark in bed.....
> 
> SuperG


Excellent, will try this tonight! ahaha


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Bark like a dog always reminds me of Bill Murray's line in Caddyshack.

""You beast... You savage... C'mon, bark like a dog for me!""


SuperG


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't think my could bark......until he turned 2. After that it was a matter of trying to shut him up ;-)


----------

